# Cube LTD CC Tuning



## Lars.776 (1. September 2007)

Hallo

Möchte mein CC ein wehnig leichter machen und ein paar schöne Parts verbauen.

Da ich leider nicht so die Ahnung habe was wirklich etwas an Gewicht bringt wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr ändern würdet.

Hat jemand das CC in 18 Zoll mit Pedalen schon nachgewogen?

Dank euch


----------



## wasi04 (1. September 2007)

ich habe das cc in "22" nachgewogen fals ich mich nicht verwogen habe sollte es 12,8 kilo gramm haben .Was ich an deiner stelle verändern würde wäre auf jeden fall die kasette,der umwerfer und die pedale hab bei mir die xt kasette und xt umwerfer eingebaut und die pedalen durch klickpedalen ersetzt kann aber leider nicht genau sagen wie viel gewicht das gespart hat müsste mal nochmal wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_duke (4. September 2007)

12,8kg wow, da sind ja Fullys leichter.

Ich habe bei meinem CC (06 mit hfx-9) auch schon alle Deore Teile(Shifter, Kasette, Kette) gegen Xt Teile getauscht und einen kürzeren Ritchey Pro Vorbau montiert. 

Ich werd mal die Waage in den Keller schleppen und messen.

Wie schwer ist eigentlich der LTD Rahmen in 20" ?


----------



## r19andre (4. September 2007)

Hi,
der Rahmen hat in 20" ca 1900-2000gramm

also nicht der leichteste. PLV am besten Reaction, ca1400-1500gram für 499

Andre


----------



## ixieberson (8. April 2011)

Hi,

der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter aber mich interessiert auch das Gewicht des LTD CC. Hab mir jetzt das 2010er-Modell bestellt - laut Angabe 11,5kg- Ist das Gewicht realistisch?
Hat es jemand schon gewogen? Hab einen 18"-Rahmen. Hab jetzt irgendiwe Angst, dass das Gewicht nicht stimmt. So ca. 300- max. 500 Gramm würd ich akzeptieren, wegen des 18" statt des 16" (kleinster Rahmen). Aber falls es tatsächlich 12,8 kg wiegt überleg ich mir ob ichs zurück schicke...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15752/ltd-cc-2010.html

Würde mich über Antworten freuen. Hat jemand Tipps, welche Teile schwer sind, die man tauschen könnte?


----------



## Vincy (8. April 2011)

Das Gewicht ist leider nicht realistisch, wiegt eher ca 12,5kg.
Als erstes würde ich da den LRS (XT mit Alexrims ZX24) tauschen, denn der ist schwer (ca 2,1kg). Dann die Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette, Schläuche, Sattel. Und die Hayes Bremse ist auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## alu-xb (8. April 2011)

als erstes die reifen (das sind die ollen drahtreifen+schläuche) die bringen am meisten, stichwort rotierende masse...
dann die kasette (xt) weil (siehe oben) auch wenn die weiter innen liegt.
dann lenker und sattel usw usw.

mfg


----------



## ixieberson (8. April 2011)

Habt ihr VorschlÃ¤ge welchen LRS ich nehmen sollte? Was kostet das? Und wieviel Gewicht bringt der Unterschied? Reifen? usw....
Kasette wÃ¼rde ca. 100g bringen und kostet 43â¬ hab ich gesehen.
Woher weiÃt Du das mit den 12,5 kg? Hast Du selbst ein LTD CC 2010?


----------



## ixieberson (8. April 2011)

LRS besteht doch aus Nabe, Speichen und Felge oder? Naben sind doch gut bei dem Bike (XT). Was ist mit den Speichen? oder den Felgen? Was ist denn jetzt am Laufradsatz das schlechte bzw. schwere? oder sind es die Reifen?


----------



## alu-xb (9. April 2011)

ein neuer lrs ist auch ok aber ein guter lrs ist nicht billig.
fang doch mit dem an was man dir vorgeschlagen hatte...
als erstes die drahtreifen raus.
danach sie schläuche usw.


----------



## ixieberson (9. April 2011)

Die Nabe will ich eigentlich auch behalten - is ja XT...welche Reifen und Schläuche empfiehlst Du denn? Was kosten die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

bedingt durch einen kleinen Unfall mit meinem LTD CC '10, der mich ne Felge und einen Lenker gekostet hat, habe ich bei der Demontage der Teile die Waage angeschmiesse, um zu sehen was der Kram eigentlich so wiegt und zu sehen was neue Teile so bringen.

Reifen  Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 --> 708g 
Schlauch --> 203g 

_Felgen RFR ZX24
Speichen Mach1 18/0 Stainless 2.0 ==> 1027g
Nabe Shimano Deore XT Disc HB-M756_ 

 Schnellspanner Shimano Deore XT -->  59g 
Bremsscheibe Hayes Stroker Ryde H805 180mm -->  159g 
Vorbau  Easton EA30 Oversized  120mm              --> 177g 
Lenker  Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized 685mm --> 344g 
Griffe  CUBE Double Duometer -->  82g

Was die neubestellten Teile alles bringen werde ich wenn sie geliefert und verbaut wurden sind hier berichten.


----------



## ixieberson (17. April 2011)

Ok..super danke!


----------



## skyfer (24. April 2011)

Hallo,

hier mein erstes Update meiner Gewichtsreduzierung: 
VR I   
Reifen:    Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 *  708   g* -->  Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evolution 2.25  *  552   g*   ==> *-156 g*

Schlauch: alt *203   g *  --> Schwalbe AV 14    *133   g* ==>  *-70 g* 


      HR   
Reifen:    Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25    *642   g* -->  Schwalbe Racing Ralph  Evolution 2.25   *539   g* ==> *-103 g *

Schlauch:alt *199   g*   --> Schwalbe AV 14   *129   g* ==> *-70 g* 


      Lenker:    Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized   685mm *  344   g* -->  Easton EA70 Lowriser Oversized   685mm   *261   g* ==> *-83 g
*
Summa Summarum: *-482 g*

Also fast nen halbes Kilo schon mal allein durch Kleinigkeiten abgespeckt und ich muss sagen man merkt es. 

Da ich aber bedingt durch meinen Unfall grad mit nem anderen Vorderrad unterwegs bin, suche ich nen geeigneten und bezahlbaren Laufradsatz.
Hab ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?

Weitere geplante Oprimierungen:
- Vorderbau verkürzen (schon bestellt)
- Bremse auf XT umrüsten


----------



## ixieberson (25. April 2011)

Ist interessant....immer weiter posten. werde jetzt zwar erstmal nichts umrüsten, aber wenn mal was kaputt geht...danke für die Infos...immer weiter machen! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 92748 (5. Mai 2011)

Moin, zuerst mal vielen Dank für eure Messungen.
Ich fahre ein 20" LTD CC 2010, ein bischen leichter geht das schon, oder?

Das Gewicht vom Sattel Scape Active6 ist 340gr, da geht noch was.
Das Gewicht der Sattelstütze (Easton EA30 31,6mm 350mm)
liefer ich am Freitag, dazu das Gesamtgewicht ohne Pedale,
aber auch ohne original Griffe, die sind schon weg.
skyfer schrieb von 82 Gramm, werd ich so einbeziehen.

Mein Ziel ist minus 1000gr vom Startgewicht.
Bastelbar für relativ kleines Geld sind Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau, Sattel, Mäntel, Schläuche, Sattelstütze, Kassette ...
Beim Tausch vom LRS oder Bremsen streike ich erstmal.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Deleted 92748 (6. Mai 2011)

Moin, die EA30-Stütze wiegt 370Gramm.
Und mein Original-Bike in 20" ohne Pedale 12,43Kg.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (6. Mai 2011)

Servus, hier ein kleines Update:

  Kassette:    Shimano CS-HG50   11-32, 9-speed       *360   g*   -->Shimano Deore   XT 9-fach 11-32 770 *      261   g* ==>  *-99 g*

  Vorbau:    Easton EA30   Oversized    120mm   *177   g* -->  Easton EA50   Oversized    100mm *  171   g* ==> *-6 g
*
der Vorbau sollte in erster Linie nicht der Gewichtsoptimierung dienen sondern der Ergonomie.

Summa Summarum sind wir jetzt bei: *-587 g*


----------



## Deleted 92748 (11. Mai 2011)

Moin, hab auch ein bischen gebastelt ... alles selbst gewogen ...

Sattelstütze EA30, 373g, jetzt Controltech 234g          ---> - 139g
Sattel Scope 340g, jetzt Fiszik Tundra 2 221gr            ---> - 119g
Lenker EA30 338g, jetzt 3T Pro Flat Bar 192gr             ---> - 146g
Vorbau EA30 185g, jetzt 3T, 6°, 100mm 134g              ---> -  51g.

*-455g*

Am Wochenende kommen Kenda SB8 2.1" und Schwalbe AV14 drauf.
Gruß, Tom


----------



## Deleted 92748 (13. Mai 2011)

Moin, hab heute Reifen und Schläuche gewechselt, das "alte" Zeug gewogen
und war recht überrascht. Die verbauten Teile waren doch nicht so sackschwer wie vermutet.

Original Schlauch AV13  - 191g -> leichter Schwalbe AV14 102g ---> -89g
Original Schlauch AV13A - 147g -> leichter Schwalbe AV14 101g ---> -46g
Vorne NN 2,25" Draht - 656g -> Kenda Small Block8  545g ---> -111
Hinten RaRa 2,25" Draht - 648g -> Kenda Small Block8 527g ---> -121

Das sind heute *-367g.*

Insgesamt *-822g.*

Nextes Wochenende tausche ich die Kassette von original Shimano CS-HG50 auf CS-M770. Sollte rund -90 bringen.
Bei den Schnellspannern sind günstige 50g machbar,,
dazu leichte Griffe, bischen Luft ablassen und die 1000g fallen


----------



## ixieberson (14. Mai 2011)

Na dann viel Erfolg weiterhin..


----------



## Deleted 92748 (14. Mai 2011)

Danke schön, irgendwann gibts auch ein Bild ...


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine liste, ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

Sollte jemand interesse an dem bike haben kann er sich gerne via PN bei mir melden

Cheers George


----------



## Deleted 92748 (15. Mai 2011)

Wow, so ein Gewicht mit diesem Rahmen und der Gabel  .
Nach den Kosten frag ich gar nicht ...

Gruß, Tom


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Mai 2011)

ich könnte es dir auch nicht einmal sagen 

Das ginge mit sicherheit noch leichter, aber bei 87 kg lebendgewicht ist mit leicht einfach mal schluss.

Cheers George


----------



## Deleted 92748 (18. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, auch wenn es nicht ultraleicht wird ...
Kassettenwechsel von Shimano CS-HG50 360g -> CS-M770 255g.
Wechsel der Originalgriffe 80g -> BBB Foam BHG-28 40g
--->* -145g*.


Gesamt *-967g*.

Heute knibbel ich die Aufkleber der Felgen ab.
Die Tage trudeln ne Sattelklemme, eine Ahead Kappe und ein hohlgebohrtes Titanschräubchen hier ein.
Fallen die 1000? 

Gruß, tom


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Mai 2011)

@ Tom

lad dir doch mal ne vernüpftige exelliste runter wo du die teile schön sauber eintragen kannst. Dann wird das ganze auch übersichtlicher.

Klickst du* hier*soweit runterscrollen bis blankoteileliste erscheint !

Cheers George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hexenwerk (25. Juni 2011)

Und Oldie? Sind Sie gefallen? Hast dus mal in eine Excel verpackt? Wäre durchaus interessiert.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (26. Juni 2011)

Ooops, sorry, das hab ich verpennt. Ja ich liefer die Daten. Und Bilder.
Wird aber zwei Tage dauern, hab mächtig viel um die Ohren.
Gruß, Tom


----------



## Repairer (26. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hab' hier mal ne' dumme Frage:

Ich hab' das Cube LTD CC Hardtail Baujahr 2009.
Mit den Felgen: Alexrims Disc ZX 24 Double Wall 559-19 6061H-T6 Ready For Race Components

Darf ich auf die Felgen drahtlose Faltreifen wie z. B. die Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Snake Skin PaceStar 2,25" TL-Ready aufziehen?

Thx schon im Voraus


----------



## slang (29. Juni 2011)

Repairer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Darf ich auf die Felgen drahtlose Faltreifen wie z. B. [/SIZE]die Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Snake Skin PaceStar 2,25" TL-Ready aufziehen?
> ...



Ja, geht


----------



## Deleted 92748 (29. Juni 2011)

Moin, hab es geschafft, ein paar Werte in eine Tabelle zu packen 

1008 Gramm für kleines Geld, Teile entweder günstig gekauft
oder aus der Restekiste.
Auf den Bilder sind noch "schwere" Schraubgriffe und die originale Sattelklemme verbaut.
Sind mittlerweile auch getauscht.
Viele Grüße, Tom

Edith sagt, die Liste ist wohl nicht leserlich.
Werde ich später ändern ...


----------



## LTD_CC (29. Juni 2011)

Die XT Kassette wiegt wohl eher 330g (bei 11-36). Oder hast du die gewogen?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (29. Juni 2011)

Ja, selbst gewogen, ist eine 11-32


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juni 2011)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Ja, selbst gewogen, ist eine 11-32


 
Aber ohne abschlußring ...

Finde deine kenda ganz schön schwer, genauso wie deine vorherige bereifung. Mein NoNi hatte 546g und mein RaRa hat 499g. Jeweils als 2,25"

Gruß
George


----------

